# Tropica aquarium soil powder..



## Tom_Austin (15 Dec 2016)

Does anyone forsee any problems using Tropica aquarium soil powder on its own in a 60x50cm aquarium, with a slope up to 20 cm ish?

It will be carpet plants only, so no deep roots, will the small grain size likely compact and cause any problems?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## MrHidley (15 Dec 2016)

As in, no hardscape? You'll probably need something to stop it ending up flat.


----------



## Tom_Austin (15 Dec 2016)

It will be iwagumi style, Dragonstone and carpet plants.

Was wondering about the 20cm depth, if the small grain size would compact and cause any issues, with only short rooted plants.

Thanks


----------



## MrHidley (15 Dec 2016)

In my 60P I have it sloped to around 15cm maybe a bit less with only eleocharis sp.mini and i've had no problems. I've never really ever had problems with anaerobic conditions when using Tropica or ADA soils.


----------



## Tom_Austin (15 Dec 2016)

Nice, is that with the Tropica powder type all the way through?

Cheers.


----------



## MrHidley (15 Dec 2016)

Yes, Powder all the way.


----------



## Tom_Austin (15 Dec 2016)

Thanks very much for your help, much appreciated


----------

